# A-Plan insurance...



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey! I just saved hundreds on my insurance... cheers for the links... Fully comp, for what I was paying for TPFT  well chuffed...


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Yeah*

A-Plan were good for me aswell....


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

Just out of interest how much do you pay? i've a gts 25t and i'm paying about £850 and thats f/comp and business use.. i'm with Adrian Flux since I've had the car and they have always been the cheepest for me..


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I hope they do the same for me as mine is due next month


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Im paying £1500 for business use, fully comp... not cheap, but Ive only got 1 years NCB (pranged the company car last year... idiot!) adrian flux wanted to charge me over 2 grand... TPFT, A Plan didnt requre a tracker ethier... Direct line was the only other company to get under the £2000 mark...and Im 25...


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Insurance*

I think the quote one gets is dependant on whomone speaks to in the brokerage. I've rung a company once and got a 'cheap' quote of one of the employees and then when I rung a few days later to accept ,I spoke to someone else and got a quote 566 squid more . I was not happy ,but from now on I take a name as well , when I get a quote !


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I spoke to a Guy called Rob... he seems to know his stuff and theres only a few people in that part of the office... 
I admit its a nice change to ask for someone by thier first name, and actually get a result!!!


----------



## redback911 (Jul 2, 2001)

*Green Card*

Guys,

How long can you get a green card for? In the past every UK broker I spoke to coud only give me a green card for a month or two per year. Have things got better yet?

/Dan


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

I'm sure 99.9% if you are insured in the UK you have cover 3rd party in the EC if you want full cover, bail bonds etc you have to talk to the insurance company. The old boy lives in Spain & his car
has UK insurance has done for 3 years.

Weston


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

*A-Plan*

Not so good for me £2300 with 2 years NCB.

Anymore suggestions??


----------



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey anybody got their no. then !

I like this lazy git thing, its begining to suit me !!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

A-Plan - 08450 711234


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*best yet*

My insurance is due up next month so I made a few calls today.. a mate of mine suggested calling Barclay Card insurance, so I did ( in desperation ) they have this promise that they will beat any quote given and the magic thing is the excess is only ( wait for it) see bottom of post.....>

The beat my best quote for only £50 but dont require a tracker , best phone call I made today...

Oh except to the takeaway to get my dinner delivered :smokin:






     £100


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Hmm 

Im moving next week and all of the online insurance companies came back with no change or slightly less - rang APlan expecting nothing to do and got hit for £140 for 4 months cover till renewal!!!!!!!!

Also they wanted £400 if I went ahead with my planned changes to the car to take it from 250 to approx 275 bhp again for just 4 months......

Might be moving Insurance next time around - not happy!


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*how much*

eh up PMJ how much was it then? £50 off £4k is not a lot but £50 off £300 is loads 

Dean:smokin:


----------



## banzai'line (Aug 28, 2002)

i was with A-plan last year and i have just this week got my renewal and its just £720 fully comp for my 95 GTS-T
im 30 and that includes mods of HKS Blow off valve, full JUN body kit, exhaust and 19" rims......
i think its very good try 'em
Keith


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Insurance*

Off £680, but I did learn that its not any quote that they will beat only the renewal, but who is to know what is a renewal or a quote from somewhere else...


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

£680's not bad realy mine neads it in jan so fingers crossed it dont go up....

Dean:smokin:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*going up*

...I am old older gent... hence the price

Not sure when but I know there are two times a year wherby insurances do increase for really no reason...


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Insurance*

Well I will let you know what they say about a quotation on an R34 for me. 

see if they can match the best quote I have had so far.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

Try the AA. they searched around and I got quoted £1500 (tell 'em you applied online) with
£60 windsreen excess
£650 claim excess
courtesy car and 45 days euro cover.
underwritten by norwich union

Tesco wanted £1800

all the above with 2 years NCB


----------

